# Evertune keeps breaking string instantly



## ShreddingDragon (Sep 23, 2017)

Hey guys! Evertune newbie problem here. I just got a VGS Octagon 8 string (NGD post is coming!), and the high E string keeps breaking when I'm setting it up. I think I accidentally set the saddle wrong somehow when trying to finetune the pitch. I read the manual before even touching the guitar, but I think I still messed something up within the system and now the saddle/spring/tensions are somehow set in a way where the high E is trying to operate under way too much tension or something... Here's the deal:

Out of the box I noticed the open high E note was a bit flat, so I decided to raise it a little. (I think the mistake was here, because IIRC the string was in bend-stop mode, and it should be in Zone 2 when tuning...) I tuned it spot-on and then tried to setup the bend-stop mode. I turned the tuning peg until the note went sharp, and tuned back down. I tried a little bend lick, and the string broke at the tuning post.

Next I put in a new string (.010, I suppose it's the same as stock strings, not sure though), and found that Zone 2 was way below E. It was a bit below D. I was a bit puzzled but went ahead and tuned upwards to E while in Zone 2. I had turn the hex key quite a bit before the pitch started changing, but it eventually got there. Now correctly pitched and in Zone 2, I tried to setup bend-stop again. I turned the peg until the pitch raised, and when I backed it down, the string broke.

Any idea what could be going on? How do I safely reset the saddle's settings to high E? Any input is much appreciated


----------



## Slaeyer (Sep 24, 2017)

Hi,
with tuning post you're refering to the tuning machine? 
To me it sounds like a sharp edge on the tuning machines that cuts the string.
Check if there is one and try to file it down a little.

Cheers
David


----------



## exo (Sep 24, 2017)

I have zero Evertune experience, but if things keep breaking literally at the tuner, I'd be looking for a burr or sharp edge or something on the tuner itself, not worrying about the Evertune system , as a starting point. KJust my $.02.....


----------



## ShreddingDragon (Sep 24, 2017)

I don't feel any sharp edges on it. I don't really know how they're supposed to feel exactly, but nothing that feels too sharp to me.


----------



## ShreddingDragon (Sep 24, 2017)

The manual says _"NOTE: When going from a higher to a lower string gauge, tune the strings to about a half step sharp of the desired note with the tuning pegs at the headstock. Then decrease the saddle tension with the hex key in the tuning hole behind the saddle until each string is in tune. This will avoid breaking strings by trying to get saddles into Zone 2 when the tension is set too high for the smaller string gauge." 
_
I think the factory string gauges (which are nowhere to be found in the guitar manual or online) are different from the 0.010 set I was trying to put on after the first E broke. I tried restringing the high B and its Zone 2 (where the note stays constant) was already at G#.

Does that mean the original gauges were heavier or lighter than 010?


----------



## Jan (Oct 7, 2020)

I have exactly the same problem.. it's my second time changing strings, I first went from stock to 11s no problem and now I've gone to 10s. I have set up all the strings no problem, good intonation, bending, etc. except for the thinnest E string which Keep snapping at the tuner. I have now broken 6 E strings one day. What do I do? Please help!!!


----------



## Bearitone (Oct 7, 2020)

Back off the tuning at the bridge a bunch (tune down a bunch)

Then put on a new string and add tension using the peg at the headstock until the saddle just reaches zone 3 then back off to stay in zone 2.

Your note should be very flat (because you tuned it down a bunch earlier)

Now. Start tuning up a bit at the bridge, then rotate the tuning peg to stay near the end of zone 2. Keep going back and fourth slowly bringing the pitch up and staying at near the end of zone 2. If you just keep tuning at the bridge the saddle will run away from you and it’s a bit wonky to try to fix from there.

Bottom line though, you might just need a lighter string. Tension is tension and if it’s breaking while in pitch... you’ve got too much tension.

what tuning? What gauge? What scale length?


----------



## SpaceDock (Oct 7, 2020)

That’s really weird imo and there has to be something cutting into the string. When I restring guitars I will use my hand to pull the strings to prestretch them, tune up and keep pulling until I don’t have to tune again after a pull. Point is that strings are really strong and should be able to be bent a whole and a half step easily, especially when new. There has to be something digging in and making a weak point in the string.


----------



## Bearitone (Oct 7, 2020)

There could be a burr around the hole of the tuning peg. Put a little sand paper around the tip of a pencil and sand the edges of the hole.


----------



## Jan (Oct 8, 2020)

Bearitone said:


> If you just keep tuning at the bridge the saddle will run away from you and it’s a bit wonky to try to fix from there.


What exactly do you mean by this? I'm worried this might have already happened...

I'm using a 10 for E in standard tuning, so perfectly normal. 

Thank you, this is helpful, will try it once I get more E strings, lol...


----------



## Bearitone (Oct 8, 2020)

Jan said:


> What exactly do you mean by this? I'm worried this might have already happened...
> 
> I'm using a 10 for E in standard tuning, so perfectly normal.
> 
> Thank you, this is helpful, will try it once I get more E strings, lol...



Perfectly normal if you have a 25.5” scale length. If you have a 28” or higher scale length it may be a problem.

what’s the scale length on that VGS Octagon?

Also definitely still check for burrs or a very sharp edge on that peg hole. I wouldn’t be surprised if one was there.


----------



## Strobe (Oct 8, 2020)

If it's breaking at the tuner, it's not the bridge causing it. As others mentioned, check for burrs at the tuner. I doubt the evertune is the issue.


----------



## Velokki (Oct 9, 2020)

I've got Evertunes, and they're super silky smooth. Top quality hardware.

But I do have experience of many bridges breaking strings + also had a faulty tuner once, which kept clipping strings when enough pressure was asserted. I wouldn't place the blame on the Evertune for a second.


----------

